# Fat Burning Cycle Planning !!!



## BRAZILIAN (Jan 3, 2020)

The purpose of this my topic is to bring you my current cycle that I am intending to do,aiming to burn body fat.
Well, let's get down to business!


A 16 week cycle!!!

week 1 to week 4
600mg of  propionate of testosterone per week
400mg of de NPP per week
300mg of Masteron P (For support, because ( toNandrolone is a progestin and induces prolactin release and masteron can block prolactin receptors.)
50 mg de Halotestin (Halotestin for me to be strong in the early weeks of calorie restriction diet, the NPP to make a more massive phase in this first phase of weight loss diet)


week5 to week 8    Stage where veins begin to appear;that's why I'm going to come with trenbolone and a high dosage of masteron

450mg of propionate of testosterone per week
600mg of Masteron P of per week
375mg of  Acetate trembolone per week
350g of Winstrol Depot per week
40mg anavar every day

week9 to week 12   (phase that the cosmetic effects begin to appear, because by this point the percentage of fat will already be lower)

450mg of propionate of testosterone
600mg of Masteron P of per week
600 mg of Acetate Trembolone Per week
350mg of Winstrol Depot per week
30mg of Anavar every day



week13 to week16    (Here I am finishing with 20 mg of Anavar (DHT) and fighting cortisol.

450mg of propionate of testosterone
600mg of Masteron P of per week
600 mg of Acetate Trembolone per week
20mg of Anavar every day


Maybe I will add T3 with Clenbuterol in my cycle to dry the last fat


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2020)

ever try diet and cardio?


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

Sooooo much drugs! :32 (6):


----------



## BRAZILIAN (Jan 3, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> ever try diet and cardio?




Yes I intend to make my diet adjusted to my goal.


First I will be making a small calorie deficit on my TDEE.and as things move on I'm going into carbohydrate cycling.Yes I intend to make my diet adjusted to my goal.



First I will be making a small calorie deficit on my TDEE.
and things move on I'm going into carbohydrate cycling.




Well I will do aerobic fasting in the morning and after training. Everything is okay bro!


----------



## BRAZILIAN (Jan 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Sooooo much drugs! :32 (6):




It's not the first time I'm going to do a cycle like this, brother!:32 (17):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2020)

I would focus on building muscle with that much aas the fat burning will come with it if your training and diet are on point


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2020)

If u really just want to lose fat all u need is test diet cardio


----------



## BRAZILIAN (Jan 3, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I would focus on building muscle with that much aas the fat burning will come with it if your training and diet are on point



Above is just an outline of what I intend to do;I have not started yet.

I'm waiting for some steroids


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

BRAZILIAN said:


> It's not the first time I'm going to do a cycle like this, brother!:32 (17):



I hope so, otherwise that'd be one hell of a first cycle! :32 (18):


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 3, 2020)

BRAZILIAN said:


> I'm waiting for some steroids



Me too. Once I get some I may start lifting. We’ll see.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 3, 2020)

Why? Really... just, why?


----------



## BRAZILIAN (Jan 3, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Me too. Once I get some I may start lifting. We’ll see.




My AAS source is about to bring me the AAS I ordered


----------



## BRAZILIAN (Jan 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I hope so, otherwise that'd be one hell of a first cycle! :32 (18):




In my first cycle I used only testosterone cypionate


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 4, 2020)

Good luck with all that!


----------



## BRAZILIAN (Jan 4, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Good luck with all that!





All good luck is welcome, thanks bro


----------

